# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Forum / LDAP] Creation d'un forum thematique LDAP (openLdap

## shaun_the_sheep

Bonjour,

Je me permet (malgr le post faisant mention  la creation de FORUM) de poser la question sur l'existance d'un forum LDAP non propos ?

c'est quand mme une technologie trs rpendu (je doute d'tre le seul au monde  travailler sur le sujet) et qui pourait avoir son utilit. De plus il n'existe pas enormement de forum sur le sujet.

De plus  je ne sais pas toujours ou poster mes questions (linux, java ....), il arrive quelques fois de trouver des questions sur le sujet dans le forum java qui n'est pas forcement appropri.

Beegood.

----------


## Marc Lussac

1) Il y a 2000 messages dans la base forum sur LDAP pour crer un forum ?

2) quelles genre de question on a sur LDAP ?, par exemple si ca concerne une appli java, la question n'a-t-elle pas sa place par exemple dans le forum java avec le tag [LDAP] ? La question est donc, avons nous 2000 messages indpendant du langage sur LDAP ?

3) je ne pense pas qu'on cr de nouveaux forums tant qu'on n'aura pas les sous forums, quand on les aura (en janvier ?) ,on en reparlera...

----------


## shaun_the_sheep

Bonjour,

Le sujet peut couvrir un grand nombre de thme, comme la mise en place d'un serveur d'annuaire, requete LDAP, des retours d'exprience , pour la cration d'un schma d'annuaire et pourquoi pas un peu de java ou autre comme PERL mais bon.

Maintenant un sous forum peut faire l'affaire , car il n'est pas toujours ais d'aller sous Linux pour la mise en place d'un openLdap, sous Oracle pour la mise en place OID et java pour rsoudre des problmes de filtre LDAP ......

----------


## Erwy

> Maintenant un sous forum peut faire l'affaire , car il n'est pas toujours ais d'aller sous Linux pour la mise en place d'un openLdap, sous Oracle pour la mise en place OID et java pour rsoudre des problmes de filtre LDAP ......


Pas ais peut tre , mais peut tre plus sur.
Le forum XML gre SOAP mais 90% des questions sur le sujet se ramne a des questions specifiques au langage utilis et non au protocole et nous devons donc les deplacer pour qu'elles trouvent une reponse dtaille et rapide.
Creer un forum specifique ne resoud pas ce type de probleme .

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je pense que en effet un forum gnral LDAP ne permettra en aucun cas la rsolution d'un probleme LDAP, et que nous avons trop peu de traffic sur ce sujet pour crer un forum spcial.

Les questions applicatives concernent le forum du langage et les questions d'installation ,les systmes concerns.

Si tu as une question  poser sur LDAP, il faut que tu identifies bien dans quel domaine que tu te places (dveloppement, installation, etc) et que tu poses ta question dans le bon forum avec par exemple un TAG [LDAP].

Par contre des *articles, cours* et *tutoriels* sur *LDAP* seraient les bienvenus, ca serais vraiment utile.

----------


## shaun_the_sheep

C'est pas grave ... si j'ai un peu de temps je peux pourquoi pas synthtiser toutes mes recherches et vous fournir un tutoriel.

Beegood

----------

